# school me on these led light strips



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

I currently have a 72" compact fluorescent fixture for my freshwater tank and am thinking of switching to led due to costs associated with bulb replacement and costs of running.

I'm thinking of getting led strips and sticking them inside my 72" fixture without the CF bulbs of course.

I found someone selling g these led strips off Craigslist and they're listed as waterproof, which would be handy.

Let me know if you think these would be bright enough, and if they can grow low light plants?

Here's the link to CL ad: 5M White/Red/Green/Blue LED Strip Waterproof/Non Waterproof

And if I were to go with these, how should i do the colour combinations?
I was thinking maybe white and red strip for daytime light and blue as moonlight.
Let me know what you think.
Thanks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

they will not be bright enough. Normally, those LED strip is very low light intensity.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree with Charles. Those lights are waterproof because they are mostly designed for accent lighting on patios and stuff like in pic below . You can see in the pic they are not very bright, they are probably mounted around 10-12" above the ground in the pic. However the blue for the moonlight would probably work though


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmm. Thanks for letting me know.
Guess there's really no cheap and easy way to have led going in a 6ft tank...


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I use led light bars like this to compliment my fluorescent tube lights. Hidden underneath my canopy, I can place them at the very front of the tank to help illuminate the fish that are close to the front glass. http://www.amazon.ca/Aquarium-Water...1418876200&sr=8-5&keywords=white+led+aquarium


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Anyone have experience with the 72" beamswork led?


----------

